# Garden View Villas



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

I got a lead on a villa neighborhood across from the Gardens near IB Mall called Garden View Villas. Anyone live there and can provide intelligence? They look really nice, but I've not been inside.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Know someone who lives there. They like it and have been there over three years at this point. Is quiet and well maintained.


----------

